# Beethoven: The Complete Works (86 Disk Set)



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

Me want. Very bad.










Anyone have this set?

Correction on Title: 87 Disks (typo)


----------



## Herzeleide

No, I have this:


----------



## Sorin Eushayson

I have the Brilliant Classics set, which I think is a very good deal. The highlight is probably the rarer works, like the marches, incidental music, cantatas, and lied. If you're a big Beethoven fan then I highly recommend it.


----------



## Mirror Image

And I have this one:


----------



## sam richards

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> Me want. Very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have this set?
> 
> Correction on Title: 87 Disks (typo)


*drools*
What is, in your opinion, is the best CD set?


----------



## Mirror Image

sam richards said:


> *drools*
> What is, in your opinion, is the best CD set?


The problem with these really big sets is, while the value for the money is good, are in most cases flooded with mediocre performances and questionable audio quality.

I would go for the smaller sets with more prominent conductors and orchestras, then work your way to the more unfamiliar ones.

Checkout Claudio Abbado's live Beethoven set with the BPO on Deutsche Grammophon. For the piano concertos, I would check out the set on Sony with Murray Perahia/Bernard Haitink/RCO. Check this two sets out.

I'm not a huge Beethoven fan, but I was very impressed with these two sets very much. Hope this helps.


----------



## sam richards

Mirror Image said:


> The problem with these really big sets is, while the value for the money is good, are in most cases flooded with mediocre performances and questionable audio quality.
> 
> I would go for the smaller sets with more prominent conductors and orchestras, then work your way to the more unfamiliar ones.
> 
> Checkout Claudio Abbado's live Beethoven set with the BPO on Deutsche Grammophon. For the piano concertos, I would check out the set on Sony with Murray Perahia/Bernard Haitink/RCO. Check this two sets out.
> 
> I'm not a huge Beethoven fan, but I was very impressed with these two sets very much. Hope this helps.


Thanks, much appreciated. 

I mostly have digital audio purchased from Amazon and iTunes but physical CD's are much more satisfying.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> The problem with these really big sets is, while the value for the money is good, are in most cases flooded with mediocre performances and questionable audio quality.
> 
> I would go for the smaller sets with more prominent conductors and orchestras, then work your way to the more unfamiliar ones.


I agree with that. Of course, Beethoven is one of the most recorded composers out there, so there are bound to be many great recordings of his most important works. I would recommend....

This 9cd set of his symphonies and piano concertos. Otto Klemperer conducts and Daniel Barenboim plays the piano.










For the string quartets this 10-cd set from the Quartetto Italiano.










For the piano sonatas, this 9-cd set from Emil Gilels. It's not a absolutely complete set, but it's terrific.


----------



## Mirror Image

jhar26 said:


> I agree with that. Of course, Beethoven is one of the most recorded composers out there, so there are bound to be many great recordings of his most important works. I would recommend....
> 
> This 9cd set of his symphonies and piano concertos. Otto Klemperer conducts and Daniel Barenboim plays the piano.


Yeah, Beethoven is done quite a lot.  I haven't heard that Klemperer set. I'll have to check that one out.

For me, the Abbado/BPO set is probably one of the greatest modern Beethoven performances of the symphonies I've heard.

I have the Bernstein/NYPO symphony cycle on the way, so I look forward to hearing this one.


----------



## jhar26

Mirror Image said:


> I haven't heard that Klemperer set. I'll have to check that one out.


No matter which set(s) you already have, Klemperer's is bound to sound quite different. His often slow-ish tempi may not be to everyone's taste, but I love this set more than words can express. Especially his 'Eroica' is incomparable in my opinion. The only thing that can be said against it is a disappointing No.9, but everything else is tops.


----------



## Weston

Speaking of Beethoven sets, if anyone can give me an idea of the quality the Andras Schiff, Beethoven piano sonata set - both in terms of recording and interpretation, I would be much obliged. they are the ones with the unidentifyable ink smears (or something) on the cover.


----------

